# looking for fat burners with ephedra extract



## keliuotis (Sep 28, 2013)

Is there a good supplement sotre in Dubai where I can buy fat burners with Ephedra Extract like Black Mamba or something similar? thanks so much!


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

keliuotis said:


> Is there a good supplement sotre in Dubai where I can buy fat burners with Ephedra Extract like Black Mamba or something similar? thanks so much!


\

I doubt it. Most of the supplements sold in the UAE are from the well known names which don't contain ephedra. Supplements are pretty controlled and many things aren't available - you can't even get melatonin (or at least you couldn't when I was there). 

There is a store on the ground floor of Dubai mall. If you ask they sometimes find things that aren't on display, or know where you can get them


----------



## keliuotis (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks so much...Ive never been to Dubai yet..I am in KSA and will be there for Eid so I was hoping to know the places beforehand. It is Ephedra Extract I am looking for...not Ephedra. Ephedra extract is approved in the US.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

keliuotis said:


> thanks so much...Ive never been to Dubai yet..I am in KSA and will be there for Eid so I was hoping to know the places beforehand. It is Ephedra Extract I am looking for...not Ephedra. Ephedra extract is approved in the US.


I would guess that they don't know the difference here and you'll probably find you won't be able to find anything. But as I said, sometimes places that sell supplements here manage to find things that aren't on display

I don't know offhand where most supplements are imported from, but I'm guessing it's Europe so if you know particular brands you could go in and ask. Can you get it in KSA?


----------



## keliuotis (Sep 28, 2013)

its not possible to get them in KSA...they have very strict regulatiions...so if you know any good places in Dubai I can contact, I would be very grateful...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Ephedra extract prevents the human body from losing heat and in some cases it even lead to the occurrence of heat stroke. Certain other side effects of ephedra extract may include anxiety, increased urination, psychosis, sweating, high blood pressure, flushing, irregular heart rhythms, insomnia, heart damage, nervousness, headache, restlessness, dizziness, dry mouth, tremors, decreased appetite and irritation of the stomach, kidney stones, diarrhea and nausea. The use of ephedra should be avoided by children, pregnant women, breastfeeding women, people who suffer from metabolic disorders, people who suffer from kidney disorders and people who suffer from heart disorders.

Useful info. There are plenty of warnings out there. Google the Jon Gabriel Method for weight loss info. If you want to do it quickly but healthily, look for Reboot with Joe.


----------



## PolHarel (Jul 16, 2014)

Im taking a supplement but this one is with L-carnitine and green tea extract.It is working for me..hope this works for you too


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

We should really get a ban on this forum for all the ridiculous quack 'medicine'
Must be something to so with summer...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

keliuotis said:


> its not possible to get them in KSA...they have very strict regulatiions...so if you know any good places in Dubai I can contact, I would be very grateful...


Sounds like KSA has some sense..!


----------

